# هل كفن المسيح خرافة؟ فضح جهل وتدليس قناة البينه وأحمد سبيع



## stevv (1 أغسطس 2018)

*هل كفن المسيح خرافه ؟ فضح جهل وتدليس قناة البينه واحمد سبيع

تطل علينا قناه البينه بفيديو طريف اسمته "خرافة كفن المسيح- كيف ينخدع المسيحيون بسهولة؟!" والصراحه لقد اثبتوا ان المسلمين هم من ينخدعوا بسهوله بكلام يحوى ربع الحقيقه ان احتواها اصلا ، لكن للأسف البسطاء يصدقون ويهللوا ويكبروا  فرحا بدون علم انهم ينخدعوا بكم من الاكاذيب ،
مايسميه بخرافه قال عنه فريق STURB الذى يتكون علماء طبيعه وكيمياء وتشريح وتصوير واطباء وعلماء اثار وتاريخ والذى قام بفحص الكفن لمده 20 عام و كان هذا تقريرة النهائى :

”يمكننا أن نستنتج في الوقت الحالي أن صورة              
الكفن هي صورة إنسان حقيقي لرجل جلد          
    وصلب. وليست نتاج فنان. بقع الدم تتكون من        
     الهيموغلوبين وأيضا تعطي اختبار إيجابي   
لألبومين المصل. الصورة هي لغز مستمر وإلى أن يتم إجراء دراسات كيميائية أخرى ، ربما بواسطة هذه المجموعة من العلماء ، أو ربما من قِبل بعض العلماء في المستقبل ، تظل المشكلة دون حل.”[١]​
ومن ثم وكاله National Agency for New Technologies, Energy and Sustainable Economic Development  التى قامت بدراسه الكفن لمده 5 سنوات :
”إن بحثنا يثبت أنه من الصعب للغاية (شبه المستحيل) تكرار جميع الخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية الرئيسية لصورة الجسم المضمنة في كفن تورينو ، ونتيجة لذلك ، يبدو من غير المحتمل أن يكون المزور قد فعل هذه الصورة باستخدام التقنيات المتوفرة في العصور الوسطى أو في وقت سابق. احتمال ان ال كفن مزيف هو في الواقع منخفض جدا جدا. من ناحية أخرى ، لا يمكن أن تثبت نتائجنا ، وحدها ، أن الكفن هو قماش الدفن ليسوع المسيح. يجب أن نضيف نتائجنا إلى جميع الأدلة النسيجية الأخرى ، والطبية ،المتراكمة خلال السنوات الـ 35 الماضية .”[٢]​
وحتى يكون لدى القارئ علم فإن كفن تورينو هو اصعب لغز لم يستطع العلماء تفسيرة و من أهم القطع الاثريه فى العالم واكثر ماده تم فحصها علميا فى التاريخ 
يقول العالم Heller :

”إن كفن تورينو الآن هو أكثر القطع الفنية درسًا في تاريخ العالم. تم إنفاق ما بين 100.000 و 150.000 ساعة عمل علمية عليه ، مع أفضل الأدوات التحليلية المتاحة.”[٣](مع العلم ان كلامه كان فى عام 83 فكم من الساعات تتخيل حتى يومنا هذا مع تضاعف الابحاث قد انفقت عليه!)​
تشعر الآن انك خدعت بسهوله اليس كذلك ؟
 ساريكم نبذة فى هذه المقاله من كذب احمد سبيع الذى اتمنى ان يكون عن جهل فقط لكنى لا إظن ذلك 

بنى احمد سبيع احتجاجه على 7 نقاط :

1.لادليل على ان الكفن يعود للمسيح فنحن لانعلم شكله وهناك العديد من اليهود الذى صلبو
2.الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على أنه ليس كفن المسيح(1)الانجيل يقول ان المسيح كفن بعده اكفان وليس كفن واحد(يوحنا19. 14) (2) رأس المسيح كان مغطى بمنديل فكيف طبعت عليه صورته؟(يوحنا20. 7) 
3.لم يتكلم أحد عن الكفن بل ظهر من العدم 
4.الطريف أن الكنيسه رفضت إجراء كربون 14 من 1949 مع اننا لانريد الا 10 سم فقط 
5.بعد39 عام وافقت الكنيسه وقالت خلاص يلا خدو قطعه كتان وافحصوها
6.اختبار كربون 14 أثبت ان الكفن يعود إلى القرن الرابع عشر فى فترة  1260 الى 1390 
7.قامت الكنيسه بخدعه الكفن لتخدعك وتثبتك على دينك وتاخذ منك المال مقابل زيارتك للكفن
8.لا احد الآن يسميه بكفن تورينو إلا النصارى العرب


1.لادليل على ان الكفن يعود للمسيح فنحن لانعلم شكله وهناك العديد من اليهود الذى صلبو :

[١]شكل المسيح



هذة صورة الكفن 




وهذه صورة للفنان aggmian رسمها حسب كفن المسيح




وهذه أحدث صورة تمت بتقنيات عاليه طبقا لصورة كفن تورينو 




-لكن هل نعرف صورة المسيح ؟ هل انت متاكد اننا لا نعرف شكله ؟

1.القرن الرابع




2.القرن الخامس




3.القرن الخامس




4.القرن السابع




5.القرن السادس




6.اورد G.Fanti عدد كبير من العملات من القرن السابع والثامن والعاشر تحتوى على وجه المسيح ذو تطابق كبير مع كفن تورينو 













*

*[٢]مطابقه الكفن للانجيل وانطباقه على المسيح

هناك العديد من الادله الرائعه التى تثبت بدون اى مجال للشك ان الكفن يعود للمسيح

(1)جلد المسيح

من كفن تورينو فالشخص الموجودة صورته على الكفن قد جلد جلدا عنيفا يغطى تقريبا جسمه كله فى الصدر والساقين والظهر من الكتفين الى أسفل الساقين وهذا ينطبق مع ماتقوله الاناجيل عن المسيح[فَحِينَئِذٍ أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ.] ، فهذا الشخص المصلوب ليس فقط صلب بل جلد ايضا وفى الكثير من الاحيان الشخص يموت فى عمليه الصلب فقط ونادرا ماتطبق العقوبتين

(2)تاج الشوك

[ وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ]
لقد وضعوا له تاج استهزاءا به لانه قال انه ملک اليهود لكن هل الشخص الذى فى الكفن البسوة تاج شوك؟
نعم ،فالرجل الذي كان على الكفن توج بالشوك ولديه العديد من الجروح حول فروة رأسه ويظهر تدفق الدم على شكل رقم 3 




يقول  Ian Wilson :

”لا يزال في نفس المجموعة ، ولكنه أكثر وضوحًا بكثير للشخص العادي ، هي سلسلة من الدماء التي تظهر بوضوح حول مقدمة الرأس وخلفه. يبدو أن أربعة أو خمسة تيارات من الدم تبدأ من أعلى الجبهة تتحرك نحو الأسفل هناك تيارات أخرى تظهر في الشعر ، فصورة الوجه لها تدفق مدهش بشكل خاص ، على شكل 3 معكوس[٤] .....التفسير المعقول الوحيد هو أن هذه التدفقات أتت من إصابات ناتجة عن شيء تم ارتداؤه على الرأس ، حيث تم فحص مسارهم  وفي البحث عن ما يمكن أن يكون "شيء ما" كان من المستحيل عمليا عدم تصور شئ مثل تاج الشوك[٥] ”​
يقول Kenneth E. Stevenson و Gary habermas وهم اثنين من فريق STURP العلمى المختص بدراسه الكفن لمده 20 عاما :
”كان الرومان يسخرون أيضًا من يسوع بسبب ادعاءاته بأنه ابن الله والمسيح. ووضع الجنود رداءًا أرجوانيًا عليه ، وتظاهروا بأنهم يخاطبونه كملك. ثم قاموا بتقليد العبادة ، ثم سخروا منه ، وصنعوا تاج من الأشواك ووضعوه بقوة على رأسه (متى 27: 29 ؛ مرقس 15: 17-20 ؛ يوحنا 19: 2). وهو شئ آخر متوازي بين يسوع والرجل في الكفن ، ويمكن ملاحظة العديد من الجروح في فروة رأس الرجل ، ويكشف الفحص الدقيق أن هذه الجروح تختلف عن تلك الناجمة عن الجلد وتسببت بشكل مستقل[٦]”​
يقول Robert Bucklin استاذ الباثولوجى واخصائى الطب الشرعى و احد اعضاء فريق  STURP ، والذى قام بعمل 25 الف عمليه تشريح لصورة الكفن ! لتحديد هويه الشخص وسبب وفاته و التى انتهت باعترافه انه يسوع المسيح :

”العلامات على الرأس شكلت المجموعه الثالثه من الاصابات ، في الجبهة ، هناك العديد من طبعات الدم. واحد من هؤلاء له شكل رقم 3 ،على ظهر الرأس ، يدور حول فروة الرأس ، هناك صف آخر من الدم. هذه تركت من قبل تاج الشوكCOLOR="blue"][7/]. ”​
-لكن هل طبيعى ان الشخص المصلوب يلبسوة تاج من شوك ؟ 

يقول Ricci الذى درس الكفن لمده 30 عام
 !
”من غير المعتاد جدا أن يكون الرجل المصلوب كمجرم قد توج بالاشواك مسبقا. لقد شارك الرومان في عبادة الإمبراطور الرسمي ما مدى احتمال قيامهم بشكل روتيني بتتويج المجرمين المدانين والعبيد  بالأشواك ، والتظاهر بعبدهم؟ التاج يشير إلى الجلالة و التاج من الأشواك سوف يسخر من إعلان الجلالة ، لقد توج يسوع بالشوك لهذا السبب بالذات أن يسخروا من ادعاءاته بأنه ابن الله و المسيح ، وبالتالي "حاكم" اليهود كان الرجل الذي دفن في الكفن مثقوبًا أيضًا في فروة الرأس ، وإذا كان الرجل في الكفن ليس يسوع ، فما هي فرص أن يكون هذا الرجل ، أو المجرم أو العبد ، قد توج بالشوك؟ هو حدث غير محتمل[٨] ”​
يقول Stevenson و Gary habermas :

”واحدة من أكثر أوجه التشابه غير العادية بين الرجلين(المسيح وصورة الرجل على الكفن) هي في جروح الرأس. بما أن الرومان كانوا ، إلى حد ما ، من عابدى الإمبراطور ، فمن الواضح أنهم توجوا يسوع بالأشواك ليهزئوا من ادعاءاته بأنه حاكم يهودي مسيحي أو ملك اليهود. لكن هل سيعطى هذة المعامله للمجرم العادي الذي كان من المقرر صلبه؟ على الاغلب لا. ومع ذلك فإن الرجل في الكفن أصيب بجروح من تاج الشوك سيخلق فروة رأسه[٩].”​وقد اعطى Stevenson و Gary habermas تقييم حدوث مثل ذلك 1 من 400! وهى اصعب نسبه ايضا قد يعطيها أحد لمثل هذا التطابق 
*

*(3) الصلب وعدم كسر العظام 

[وَكَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ فَصَلَبُوهُ.]
من المفروغ منه ان الشخص على الكفن قد تم صلبه وهذا تشابه اخر مع المسيح لكن هل يوجد شئ مميز يميز صلب المسيح ؟ او يعطى تطابق بين كلمات الكتاب المقدس والصورة المتكونه ع الكفن ؟ 
[لأَنَّ هذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ».ُ ]
فالمسيح لم تكسر عظامه لكن هل يطابق ذلك الصورة المتكونه على الكفن ؟ 

كان الرومان يكسروا اقدام المصلوبين رحمتا من العذاب وللتعجيل بموتهم حيث كانوا يستخدموا ارجلهم للصعود لاعلى لكى يتنفسوا ونقرأ فى الانجيل 
فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.
وعند تفحص الكفن نجد انه لا اثار تماما لأى كسر فى الساقين بل هم ممددين[١٠]



(4)الطعن بالحربه وخروج دم وماء 

[لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.]
فى الكفن هناك جرح فى الجنب الايمن  للرجل على الكفن في جانبه الأيمن [١١] واضح للعيان على الكفن هو  طعن حربه  في الجانب الأيمن من الرجل جنبا إلى جنب مع انصهار الدم والسوائل[١٢]





يقول الخبير Robert Bucklin :

”آخر الجروح الرئيسية على جسد المسيح هي في الجانب الأيمن. تم إجراء هذا الجرح بواسطة الرمح بعد الموت ، وعلى الرغم من أنه تم طمسه جزئياً بواسطة واحدة من عدة بقع على القماش ، فإن بصمته لا تزال واضحة تظهر هذه البصمة الدموية آثار الجاذبية وتقطر القطرات الفعلية والدم بوضوح ، وأيضاً بشكل أكثر وضوحاً على بصمة الظهر بالقرب من الجزء السفلي من الظهر ، هناك علامة على وجود سائل آخر اختلط بالدم. في كتابات يوحنا ، جاء بعد أن اخترقت الحربه جانب المسيح ، كان هناك تدفق للدم والماء.”[١٣]​
(5)الدفن الغير مكتمل

فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ، وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ، كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا.
 وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ، وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيبًا.(يوحنا19. 40:42)
فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطًا وَأَطْيَابًا. وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ.(لوقا23 . 56) 
ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ، وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ.(لوقا24 . 1) 

لم يكفن المسيح جيدا وذلك لاقتراب السبت وهو اليوم الذى لايقوم فيه اليهود بالاعمال فكان هناك تعجل فى دفن المسيح لكن ايضا الرجل على الكفن لم يخضع للتكفين اليهودى كاملا فيظهر على الكفن الدماء وهذا يعنى انه لم يتم تقليد "الطهارة" اى غسل جسدة 
يقول Wuenschel :

” تم انزال الجثه من على الصليب وكان السبت وشيكا ولم يكن هناك وقت لطقوس الدفن المعتادة. يمكن للتلاميذ أن ينفّذوا  دفنًا مؤقتًا متسرعًا ... لا يمكن أن نفترض أن الجسد قد تم غسله ، لأن الطهارة بالميت يجب أن تتم بماء دافئ ، معطر بالمواد العطرية. بالكاد كان من الممكن توفير الماء الدافئ في تلك اللحظات الأخيرة السريعة خارج أسوار المدينة ”[١٤]​
(6)لم يرى فسادا 

 لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا(اعمال2-27)
لقد قام المسيح من الموت بعد 3 أيام ويشهد الكتاب ان جسدة لم يتعفن فهو لم يظل لمده طويله فى القبر لكن ايضا صورة الرجل على الكفن لم تظل أكثر من 3 ايام ! فلم يجد العلماء اى اثار للتعفن

فى تقرير وكاله National Agency for New Technologies, Energy and Sustainable Economic Developmen :

” لا توجد علامات على التعفن بالقرب من orifices ، والتي تحدث عادة بعد حوالي 40 ساعة من الموت. وبالتالي ، فإن الصورة ليست نتيجة لغازات التعفن ولم يتم ترك الجثة في الكفن لأكثر من يومين”[١٥] ​يقول العالمان G.fanti و B.Malfi :

” وقد استمر هذا التكفين حوالي 40 ساعة ، وهو الوقت اللازم لتطوير fibrinolysis31 أو انحلال جلطات الدم ، كما افترض بعض الباحثين ، لا يوجد أي دليل على التحلل ، وخاصة في منطقة correspondent إلى orifices ، وإلا فإن صورة الجسم ستكون ملطخة ، بشكل رئيسي في correspondence مع الفم والأنف ؛ ونتيجة لذلك ، لم يكن من الممكن أن يلف رجل الكفن في القماش لأكثر من 40 ساعة”[١٦]​
(7)عمر المسيح 

المسيح صلب تقريبا وهو يبلغ من العمر 33 عاما وكان يعمل نجارا
قال عالم التشريح الاادرى(غير مسيحى) yves delage :

” ان صورة الكفن تدل على ان صاحبها يتراوح عمرة بين 30 إلى 35 عاما وعضلات جسمه تظهر انه كان معتادا على العمل اليدوى ”[١٧]​
يقول G.Fanti و B.Malfi :

” من المستحيل تحديد العمر الدقيق لرجل من صورة أحادية اللون ، على سبيل المثال ، لون شعره لا يمكن رؤيته. وفقا لعدد من تحليلات الطب الشرعي ، لا تتناقض بشكل واضح بين العضلات وغياب دهون البطن مع ملامح رجل في الثلاثينات من عمره.”[١٨]​
اذا بعد كل ذلك ما نسبه ان يكون هذا الشخص (الذى صلب وجلد والبس اكليل شوك وطعن فى جنبه بالحربه ونزف دم وماء ومات مبكرا ولم تكسر ساقيه ولم يتعفن فى القبر ولم يكمل فيه أكثر من يومين ويتراوح عمرة تقريبا فى الثلاثنيات وكفن سريعا وصورته تطابق صورة المسيح) غير المسيح ؟

يقول العالم Vincent Donovan ان نسبه ان يكون الكفن لشخص آخر هى واحد من 282 بليون !![١٩] ويقول Yves Delage ان النسبه هى واحد من عشرة بليون ![٢٠]  آما العالمان Stevenson و Gary habermas فقد حاولا وضع أكثر الاحتمالات تعصبا ضد المسيح وكانت نسبتهم هى 1 من 83 مليون ![٢١]

وهناك العديد من التطابقات لكنى اكتفى بهذا القدر*

*2.الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على أنه ليس كفن المسيح
(1)الانجيل يقول ان المسيح كفن باكثر من كفن وليس كفن واحد(يوحنا19. 40)

فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ، وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ(ὀθονίοις |othoniois) مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ، كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا.

لكن كالعاده يذكر ارباع الحقائق ، لهذا النص نص موازى فى الاناجيل الازائيه(مرقس،متى،لوقا) واتت الكلمه فى المفرد"كفن" 

• فأخَذَ يوسُفُ جَسدَ يَسوعَ ولفَّهُ في كفَن (ٍσινδόνι|sindoni) نظيفٍ (متى27-59 ، الترجمه العربيه المشتركه)

• فاَشتَرى كَفَنًا(σινδόνα|sindona)، ثُمَّ أنزَلَ الجَسدَ عَنِ الصَّليبِ وكفَّنَهُ ووضَعَهُ في قَبرٍ مَحفورٍ في الصَّخرِ، ودَحرَجَ حجَرًا على بابِ القبرِ.(مرقس14-46 ،الترجمه العربيه المشتركه)

• ثُمَّ أنزَلَهُ عَنِ الصَّليبِ ولَفَّهُ في كَفَن(ٍσινδόνι|sindoni) مِنْ كتـانٍ، ووضَعَهُ في قبرٍ مَحفورٍ في الصَّخرِ، ما دُفِنَ (لوقا23-53 ، الترجمه العربيه المشتركه)

نلاحظ بعض الاشياء الهامه جدا

(1) فى الاناجيل الازائيه استعملت كلمه مختلفه عن انجيل يوحنا وفى حاله المفرد وهى sindón والتى تعنى linen cloth قطعه كتان بينما الكلمه الذى استخدمها يوحنا وهى othonion و التى تعنى  linen bandage ضمادة الكتان ويقول عنها قاموس Theyer 
"small linen cloth: plural strips of linen cloth for swathing the dead,"[٢٢]
قماش الكتان الصغير: شرائط متعددة من قماش الكتان للف الموتى .

*اى ان الثلاث اناجيل تحدثت عن الكفن القطعه الكتانيه الطويله الذى دفن فيها المسيح بينما يوحنا تحدث عن الضمادات والشرائط الصغيرة التى تلف حول المعصم والساقين والرأس ، اى ان المسيح قد كفن فى كفن بالاضافه الى الشرائط ونجد تاييدا رائعا لذلك من جانب انحيل لوقا فعلى الرغم من انه ذكر ان المسيح كفن فى كفن واحد sindón لكن نقرأ فى لوقا 24 -12 ":	فَقَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَرَكَضَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ ، فَانْحَنَى وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَان(ὀθόνια|َothonia) مَوْضُوعَةً وَحْدَهَا ، فَمَضَى مُتَعَجِّباً فِي نَفْسِهِ مِمَّا كَانَ." ف لوقا استخدم كلا الكلمتين اكفان othonia و كفن sindoni ويقول Henry Alford  :

”لا يظهر ما إذا كانت العصابات تلف حول كل طرف ، كما هو الحال في المومياوات المصرية ، وذلك لمجرد عرقلة الحركة ، أو​ تم لفها بشكل فضفاض حول كل من القدمين واليدين ، وذلك لإعاقة أي حركة حرة تماما. هذا الأخير يبدو الأكثر احتمالا ، وكان من المفترض من قبل الكثيرين ”​[٢٣]

(2)لماذا يوحنا أشار إلى الاكفان (التى هى قطع الكتان الصغيرة) ؟ 
فى يوحنا20
فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!».فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.وَكَانَ الاثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعًا. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ،
وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ(ὀθόνια|َothonia) 
فيوحنا عاين القبر بنفسه لكن ماذا رأى ؟ مارأه هو الاشرطه التى لف بها جسد المسيح وليس الكفن نفسه ! لذلك احتفظ يوحنا بشهادته فى انجيله وذكر خصيصا الاكفان othonia التى سيذكرها فى السرد لاحقا 

(2) رأس المسيح كان مغطى بمنديل فكيف طبعت عليه صورته؟(يوحنا20. 7) 
وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعاً مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ، بَلْ مَلْفُوفاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ.

كلمه رأسه هى κεφαλή و التى تعنى ببساطه رأس head ويعرف قاموس Merriam Webster​ عن كلمه head 
: the upper or anterior division of the animal body that contains the brain, the chief sense organs, and the mouth nodded his head in agreement[٢٤]
الانقسام العلوي أو الأمامي من جسم الحيوان الذي يحتوي على الدماغ ، وأعضاء الحواس الكبرى .

واستخدمت الكلمه فى متى 14 -11
فَأُحْضِرَ رَأْسُه(κεφαλή)ُ عَلَى طَبَقٍ وَدُفِعَ إِلَى الصَّبِيَّةِ ، فَجَاءَتْ بِهِ إِلَى أُمِّهَا.
فالكلمه تعنى بشكل شامل الرأس وليس الوجه فلم يحدد النص ان المنديل يوضع على الوجه لكن على الرأس ولم يحدد مكانه بالتحديد 
لكن الرائع ان الكتاب يذكر لنا موضع المنديل بالفعل ! 
فى يوحنا 11 - 44
فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ(ὄψις) مَلْفُوفٌ(περιδέω) بِمِنْدِيلٍ. 
يذكر النص الوجه لكن أين موضع المنديل بالنسبه للوجه ؟ 
كلمه ملفوف فى اليونانيه هى περιδέω والتى تعنى bind around اى الملفوف حول ! 
وهذه الكلمه استخدمت فى الترجمه السبعينيه لنص ايوب 12-18
يَحُلُّ مَنَاطِقَ الْمُلُوكِ، وَيَشُدُّ أَحْقَاءَهُمْ بِوِثَاق.
وفى الترجمه العربيه المبسطه للنص
"ينزع قوة الملوك ويطوقهم بقيود"
وفى ترجمه NET Bible
He loosens the bonds of kings and binds a loincloth around their waist. 
فالكلمه معناها حول ليس فوق
اى ان المنديل يلف حول الوجه وليس يوضع فوقه 

يقول خبير العهد الجديد واليونانيه A.T Robertson

Was bound about (περιεδεδετο — periededeto). Past perfect passive of περιδεω — perideō old verb to bind around, only here in N.T.[٢٥]
فعل قديم للربط حول 

يقول عالم العهد الجديد واليونانيه Henry Alford 
The σουδάριον appears to have tied up his chin.[٢٦]
يبدو ان المنديل قد قيد ذقنه 

وهذا ماتدعمه صورة الكفن !
 يقول ian Wilson ”ان العالمان جاكسون واريك لاحظا ان فى صورة الكفن​الشعر المتدلى غير ملتصق بالخدين ويبدو فى الجهه اليسرى انه منثنى بسبب إحدى الاشياء وراءة وأن شيئا ما يبدو وانه يقسم اللحيه ويرجحان ان ذلك الشئ هو رباط الفك كما توجد فجوة فى الكفن بين الصورة الخلفيه والاماميه للرأس تؤكد هذا ”[٢٧]​*

*3.لم يتكلم أحد عن الكفن بل ظهر من العدم الم يذكره الرسل أو الاباء

وهذا جهل تام بالتاريخ ، لن اناقش مسيرة الكفن لان هذا موضوع يطول شرحه لكن ساستعرض بعض النقاط السريعه ردا على كلامه 

هناك عده إشارات للكفن من القرون الاولى حتى فى القرن الثانى و هناك من الاباء جيروم ذكر ذلك 
يقول Bart Ehrman :

” يسجل الإنجيل الذي يطلق عليه "بحسب العبرانيين" ، والذي ترجمته مؤخرًا إلى كل من اليونانية واللاتينية ، وهو الإنجيل الذي استخدمه أوريجانوس بشكل متكرر ، ما يلي بعد قيامة المخلص: "ولكن عندما أعطى الرب الكفن إلى خادم الكاهن ، ذهب إلى يعقوب. "[٢٨]​
فانجيل العبرانين وهو يعود للقرن الثانى ذكر ذلك وقد نقل عنه جيروم فى القرن الرابع 

ويقول بروفيسر التاريخ Daniel C. Scavone :

”  الأهم من ذلك ، هذه النصوص تقول أن كفن يسوع أزيل من القبر وأنقذ. كتاب القرن الثاني  ، على علم بوجود هذا الكفن في يومهم. يسمى أول هذه الكتب الابوكريفيه بإنجيل العبرانيين. المؤلف مجهول تقول إحدى المقاطع الرئيسية الباقية ، "بعد أن أعطى الرب كفنه إلى خادم الكاهن [أو بطرس ؛ الكلمة الفعلية غير واضحة] ، ظهر ليعقوب" أعمال بيلاطس هي كتاب آخر ملفق من القرن الثاني. تنص على أن بيلاطس وزوجته حافظا على كفن يسوع. يقترح أنهم كانوا آسفين على دورهم في موته وهم الآن مسيحيون. يبين لنا هذان الكتابان ، بالإضافة إلى إنجيل بطرس ، وأعمال نيقوديموس ، وإنجيل غاماليل ، أن الكتّاب في القرن الثاني كانوا يعرفون الكفن في أيامهم. يختلفون حول من أنقذه من القبر ، لكنهم يتفقون على أنه تم إنقاذه وتواجه هذه الكتب صمت القصص الكتابيه عن الحفاظ على الكفن”[٢٩]

وايضا بجانب هذه الكتب هناك إنجيل الرسل الاثني عشر ، اناشيد أعمال المخلص ، كلها تبدي اهتماما بمكان وجود الكفن [٣٠]

فمن الواضح ان للكفن وجود فى القرون الاولى واستنتج العلماء ان المسيح بنفسه قد اعطى الكفن "لخادم الكاهن" البعض اقترح انه بطرس لتشابه الكلمتين واخرين قالوا انه قيافا واخرين اقترحوا أنه من قطع بطرس اذنه وكما قال Scavone هناك خلاف حول من بالضبط قد حفظه ، ورحله الكفن مثيرة للاهتمام فقد تنقل كثيرا فى سريه بين الشرق والغرب 

 قال G.Fanti :

” استفسر نينو(القرن الرابع) ، علماء مسيحيين  في القدس.وعلم أن الكفن كان لفترة من الزمن في حوزة زوجة بيلاطس ، وبعد ذلك ، سلمها الإنجيلي لوقا ، الذي قام بتخزينها في مكان آمن معروف فقط لنفسه ”[٣١]​
هذه  قصه فتاة صغيرة كانت تتعلم في القدس في القرن الرابع ، أخبرها معلمها نيافوري (Saint Nino) عن تقليد منح الكفن  
 فيبدو لنا خط واضح نستطيع تجميعه للخروج بحقيقه ان الكفن كان فى حوزة أناس اومناء فى القرون الاولى انتقل فيما بينهم وحفظوة سرا لكن لماذا ؟
يقول G. Fanti:

”في بداية تاريخ الكنيسة ، كان من المحتمل أن تبقى ورقة دفن يسوع مخفية لعدة أسباب: أولا وقبل كل شيء ، كانت "ذكرى" ثمينة جدا ، بعد أن لف هو الذي ضحى بنفسه على الصليب. علاوة على ذلك ، خشي المسيحيون من أن يتمكن أحد ما من الاستيلاء عليها وتدميرها: فاليهود ، وفقًا لشريعه موسى ، يعتبرون كل شيء قد لمس جثة ، ملوث؛ وليس الحكم على العبرانيين أن عقوبة الصلب مخزية. الأسباب التي جعلت حماة الكفن يريدون إبقاؤها مخفية. ”
[٣٢]​وبالطبع لاننسى ان السلطات الرومانيه كانت تضطهد وتدمر اى دليل على قيامه المسيح وهذا دافع قوى لاخفاء الكفن عن الاعين


ثم بعد ذلك هناك قصه طويله من انتقاله إلى اديسا وغيرها من التفاصيل المثيرة التى لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم بها ، فى نهايه هذا الجزء اريد ان أشير إلى أن هناك دراسات ضخمه فى هذا المجال وادله عديدة منها صور المسيح التى اوردتها فى البدايه فقام العديد من العلماء بدراستهم وتجميع عدد ضخم من المصقوقات التى كانت فى اديسا واستنتجوا ان هناك توحيد لصورة المسيح من القرن الخامس بتتطابق مع صورة الكفن 
*

*3.الطريف أن الكنيسه رفضت إجراء كربون 14 من 1949 مع اننا لانريد الا 10 سم فقط 

كلام عار من الصحه تماما 
1.هذا التاريخ ليس له اى اساس من الصحه فالتاريخ بالكربون 14 اكتشفه ليبى فى عام 1946 من ثم اخضع للعديد من الاختبارات والتجارب حتى أقر به واعترف به فى عام 1960 [٣٣]
2.يصور احمد سبيع للمشاهد ان العلماء حاولوا استخدام هذا الفحص لكن الكنيسه ظلت رافضه وهذا كلام عار من الصحه تماما ففى العام الذى فاز فيه ليبى بجائزة نوبل اول من اقترح تطبيق هذا الفحص على الكفن هو الاب اوتربين ! وهو قس كاثوليكى ! وقد رتب لاجتماع مع الملك صاحب الكفن والعالم ليبى[٣٤] يقول الكيميائى Remi Van Haelst :

”الأب أوتربين ، رئيس نقابة الكفن الأمريكية ، والأب رينالدي كانا أول من اقترح تاريخ الكربون للكفن اتصلوا بالملك السابق أومبرتو من إيطاليا ، المالك القانوني للكفن”[٣٥]​
3.لقد رفض الاختبار لعده أسباب ابرزهم ان التاريخ بالكربون لم يكن موثوق كفايه حيث كان فى مراحله الاولى والثانى هو كبر حجم العينه فهى ليست 10 سنتيمتر كما يقول بل 31 سنتيمتر ستتلف تماما من الكفن ![٣٦] وهذا عمليا صعب تماما قبوله على قطعه من أهم اثار العالم والمفاجأة ان العالم ليبى نفسه رفض ذلك ! يقول Remi Van Haelst :

”البروفيسور ليبي مخترع التأريخ بالكربون المشع تم دعوته لتقديم النصيحة للملك أمبرتو ، وكان ضد الفحص للكفن المدمر لمثل هذه المصنوعات اليدوية الفريدة تبعا لرأيه ، بسبب ان تاريخ الكفن سيتطلب على الأقل قطعتين كبيرتان بحجم منديل ! من شأنه أن يلحق الضرر”[٣٧]​

*

*4.بعد39 عام وافقت الكنيسه وقالت خلاص يلا خدو قطعه كتان وافحصوها

لا الكنيسه مقالتش "خلاص يلا" ، الحقيقه ان فى عام  1987 ثبتت طريقه جديده للعالم Harry gove لفحص الكربون بكميه ضئيله فقط حوالى 8 انش [٣٨] والعينه التى تم اخذها كانت 8 سنتيمتر فقط[٣٩] (طبعا كذب احمد سبيع وادعى ان الكنيسه رفضت مع ان العينه 10 سنتيمتر وهذا خاطئ تماما ف العينه بحسب طريقه العالم ليبى تتطلب أكثر من 30 سنتيمتر ، وف الحقيقه ان الكنيسه وافقت على عينه ال10 سنتيمتر) فطلب جوف ذلك فسرعان ما وافقت الكنيسه 
*

*6.اختبار كربون 14 أثبت ان الكفن يعود إلى القرن الرابع عشر فى فترة  1260 الى 1390 

بالفعل ، لكن هنا قد اسغفل المشاهد فى نقطتين 
1.لم يذكر ماحدث بعد التحليل
2.الابحاث الحديثه 
...
هقسم الرد ف كذا نقطه (1) هل نتيجه الكربون 14 موثوق فيها ؟ (2) ادله ضد تاريخ كربون 14 (3) الابحاث الحديثه والقديمة بخصوص تاريخ الكفن 

هل نتيجه الكربون 14 موثوق فيها ؟

لقد اشارت كل الابحاث حول الكفن إلى موثوقيته واعجازة وارتباطه بالمسيح حتى ظهر اختبار الكربون ليعرض نتيجه مختلفه لما توصلت له الابحاث ، يعد تأريخ الكربون هو الدليل الرئيسى الوحيد أمام جميع الابحاث الذى اثبتت موثوقيه الكفن واعجازة ودقته المتناهيه التى لايوجد لها تفسير حتى الآن
  فيقول Christopher Ramsey رئيس معامل اوكسفورد للتاريخ بالكربون (The Oxford Radiocarbon Accelerator Unit ) :

” هناك الكثير من الأدلة الأخرى التي تشير إلى أن الكفن أقدم من تاريخ الكربون ، وبالتالي هناك حاجة إلى مزيد من البحث. فقط من خلال القيام بذلك سيتمكن الناس من الوصول إلى تاريخ متماسك من الكفن الذي يأخذ بعين الاعتبار ويشرح كل المعلومات العلمية والتاريخية المتاحة”[40]​
ويقول G.Fanti :

” كانت نتائج الاختبارات غير المتوقعة على الإطلاق تثير دهشة الجميع لأنهم كانوا متناقضين فيما يتعلق بكمية الأدلة العلمية لصالح الأصالة التي تم اكتشافها قبل عدة سنوات”[٤١]​
بعد اختبار الكربون قام العديد من الخبراء والعلماء بتقديم اعتراضاتهم حول نتيجته فيعد الآن هذا الاختبار غير موثوق فيه بشكل كبير وتم اثبات علميا خطأه

هناك عده فرضيات قويه قدمها العلماء لاثبات خطأ الاختبار مثل التلوث وغيرة لكن باختصار ساذكر أهم بحث علمى ضحد اختبار الكربون 


Raymond Rogers​ هو خبير وعالم كيميائى وكان مدير البحوث الكيميائية فى فريق STURP الذى تولى مهمه فحص الكفن علميا لمده 20 عاما 


​
مقدمه
بعد نتيجه فحص الكربون أيد رايموند روجرز النتيجه ورفض اى نقد لها بل انتقد من يرفضون نتيجه الفحص  وقال عن من يرفضوا نتائج الفحص انهم جماعه متطرفه وأن محاولاتهم مثيرة للسخريه  

قام كلا من Joe Marino و M. Sue Benford  بعمل تحليل باشعه x-ray لموقع العينات التى اخذتها المعامل الثلاث( فى تأريخ الكربون) ووجدوا ان العينة المستخدمة في تأريخ الكربون كانت من طرف الكفن التي تم إصلاحه باستخدام تقنية تعرف باسم invisible reweaving (إعادة الحياكه الغير مرئيه وهي تقنية بالفعل يمارسها مصلحين النسيج من العصور الوسطى وتمارس اليوم من قبل الخياطين لإصلاح الفتحات أو القطع في ملابس باهظة الثمن.




عندما رأى رايموند روجرز الورقة البحثيه التي كتبها مارينو وبنفورد ، قال أنهم ليسوا علماء ونظريتهم سخيفه، وأنه لا يزال لديه عينات من الألياف أخذها من الكفن يمكن أن تدحض نظريتهم عند فحص الألياف تحت المجهر اعترف انه تم نسج رقعة قطنية في ألياف الكتان تم صبغها لتتناسب مع لون الكتان فعلا !!
----------------------------------------------------------​
بناءا على طلب ماريانو وبنفورد قام العديد من خبراء النسيج بفحص صور عينات تحليل الكربون وعثروا على دليل على اعاده الحياكه. استنادًا إلى تقديرات من هذه الصور ، واستناداً إلى توقيت معقول تاريخياً لإعادة الحياكه ، قدم Ronald Hatfield من شركه للتأريخ بالكربون Beta Analytic تقديرات تبين ان القماش عمرة قد يكون 2000 عام ! (وهذا بجانب المزيد من التأريخات التى ساقوم بعرضها)

لكن رايموند روجرز لم يقتنع بذلك وقال إنه يستطيع ان يضحد هذة الفكرة فى 5 دقائق ، فقام بفحص دقيق للمواد الفعلية من الكفن ، بعد ذلك كتب بحثا مع Anna Arnoldi ، وقال إن الإصلاح كان احتمالًا حقيقيًا للغاية بالفعل !!

العينه التى فحصها روجرز كانت من منطقه بجوار العينه التى استخدمت فى فحص الكربون وهى منطقه تعرف بزاويه رايس (Raes corner) 

وجد روجرز عده اشياء

(1) وجد في هذه المنطقه ألياف قطنية مدمجة وأشار إلى أن هذه الألياف القطنية لا توجد في عينات أخرى من أي مكان آخر على الكفن ! تم دمج ألياف القطن(التى تم حياكتها) أحيانا في الكتان(الكفن نفسه) خلال العصور الوسطى في وقت لاحق ،، فقام خبير النسيج Gilbert Raes باخذ الاذن بقطع جزء من الكفن ووجد به بالفعل الياف قطن !





(2) صبغه alizarin ، استخدمت لمطابقة الخيط الجديد مع الخيط القديم المصفر ، وقال إنه يرى ألياف الكتان(الكفن ) غير المصبوغة و ألياف القطن(التى تم حياكتها فى الكفن) والصبغة على ألياف القطن ، وجد ايضا





(3)ماده صمغيه، يرجح آنها من المواد المستعمله فى العصور الوسطى 
(4)وجد  ان عينه Gilbert Raes (التى بها الياف قطن) تحتوى على ماده اللجنين بنسبه اقل من بقيه الكفن ! ورجح ان ذلك يعود إلى ان الخيط الذى تم به نسج هذه المنطقه قد تم تبييضه أكثر كفائه ، اللجنين مهم ليس فقط بسبب التباينات المرصودة بل لأنه المصدر الخام للفانيلين. يتم إنتاج الفانيلين من اللجنين عن طريق التحلل الحراري ، إذا كان الكفن قد تم تأريخه بشكل صحيح ، فإن القماش يجب أن ينتج كميات قابلة للقياس من الفانليين ، وجدت ماده الفانليين فى العينه (الزاويه) ولا توجد فى باقى الكفن ! وهذا لان الفانليين يقل ويختفى بعد وقت فإذا تم تصنيع القماش في عام 1260 ، وهو أقدم تاريخ تقترحه اختبارات الكربون ، فيجب أن يكون قد احتفظ بنحو 37٪ من الفانيلين 


ف أقر بان الكفن وعينه الكربون لهم عمر مختلف

حصل روجرز على بعض الخيوط من العينه التى استخدمها اختبار الكربون وقدم بعضها للعالم John L. Brown ليفحصها هو ايضا وقال براون
قد يبدو هذا دليلاً واضحًا على محاولة الحرفيين في العصور الوسطى لصبغ منطقة إصلاح مضافة حديثًا من القماش لمطابقة المظهر القديم لبقية الكفن.

فى عام 2008 قام فريق من 8 علماء من معمل loss alamos national laboratory بتحليل عينات روجرز واعلنوا نفس نتائجه

فى عام 2008 قام ماريانو بنشر ورقه بحثيه من 40 صفحه مع علماء من ناسا تدعم نتائجه 

للاسف من قاموا بالاختبار اهملوا فيه

قال الكيميائى Alan Adler وهو واحد من فريق STURP الذى تولى مهمه فحص الكفن علميا لمده 20 عاما 

أنه وجد كمية كبيرة من الألومنيوم في قطع الكفن من المنطقة العامة للعينة. غير موجوده فى عينات أخرى من مكان آخر على الكفن. 

وقال Giovanni Riggi وهو من قام بقطع العينه
تم تقليل المساحه المقطوعه إلى حوالي 7 سم لأن الألياف من أصول أخرى قد اختلطت مع النسيج الأصلي

وكتب Giorgio Tessiore وهو المسؤل عن توثيق عمليه أخذ العينات

كان يجب التخلص من 1 سم من العينة الجديدة بسبب وجود خيوط لونية مختلفة.!

قال Edward Hall رئيس معامل جامعه اوكسفورد للتأريخ بالكربون (وهى إحدى الثلاث معامل الذى تم فيها الفحص) 
أنه لاحظ أليافًا تبدو خارج المكان. وخلص مختبر إلى أن الألياف المارقة كانت قطنًا !

نشرت مجله Research of the National Institute of Standards and Technology (U.S. Department of Commerce, NIST, U.S. Government Printing Office ورقه بحثيه للمتخصص بالتاريخ بالكربون Lloyd A. Currie. عن كربون 14 ذكر فيها ان نظريه ان العينه هى من اصلاح للكفن  وقال أنها تفسيرا قابلا للتطبيق. واستشهد بعمل روجرز وقال انه ذات مصداقية.

هل مازلت رافضا حتى الآن وتصر على ان الكفن من القرن الرابع عشر ؟

صراحتا لايستحق هذا الاختبار كل المصداقيه فإن دققنا سنرى ملاحظات هامه تثبت ان الفحص لايستحق كل هذه الموثوقيه

(1) لم بتبع هذا الفحص البروتوكول المعتاد حيث ان اختبار كربون 14 يتطلب عده عينات من مناطق مختلفه لكن هذا الاختبار اعتمد على عينه واحد فقط ! لان الكنيسه رفضت (وقد تم أخذ عينه من الطرف كما قلنا وهو ليس جزء أصيل من الكفن) 

(2)هناك مدى واسع فى الزمن فالنتيجه اعطت ان عمر الكفن بين 1260-1390 اى 130 عام ! وهذه نسبه كبيرة ، كان هناك اختلاف بين نتيجه معملين بحوالى قرن ! ، مختبر اريزونا قام بعمل الاختبار 8 مرات كانت النتائج فى اختلاف واسع لذلك قاموا بجمع النتائج لانتاج اربع تواريخ متقاربه  ، قام العالم روبيرت فان بعمل ورقه بحثيه قدم فيها احصائيات تدل على تشتت النتائج وعدم موثوقيتها وقام العالم والش بدراسه الاحصائيات ووجد أن العينات المقسمة المستخدمة في اختبارات متعددة تحتوي على مستويات مختلفة من نظير C14. كانت عينة القطع الكلية غير متجانسة وبالتالي مشكوك فيها. (وهذا يرجع الى اختلاف العينه عن الكفن واختلاط الترميم الذى تم فى القرن الرابع عشر بالياف الكتان) 

(3)اختبارات كربون14 ليست حاسمه فقد تخطئ ، يقول دكتور willi wolfli مدير المعمل السويسرى احدى المعامل الثلاث الذى اختبرت الكفن :
” طريقة كربون 14 ليست محصنة ضد تأريخ غير دقيق بشكل فادح عندما يكون هناك برهان غير ظاهر موجود في عينات وجود أخطاء غير متوقعة كبيرة تحدث بشكل متكرر ويقول ايضا انه اجرى اختبار على غطاء الطاوله الذى لايتعدى 50 عاما والنتيجه كانت ان عمرة 350 عاما !! ”

الملخص
(1)لم يتبع الاختبار البروتوكول الرسمى ، حدث تشتت فى نتيجه الاختبار ، لاحظ العلماء اختلاط نسيج الكتان بعنصر اخر لكن لم يعطوا ذلك اهتمام ، تأريخ الكربون قد يخطئ احيانا
(2)قام ماريانو وبينفورد بالوصول إلى أن العينه قد اخذت من الطرف وهذة العينه ماهى الا تصليح قام به الفرنسيون المحترفون بسبب الحرائق التى فى الكفن
(3)قام روجرز بدراسه عينات من الكفن واخرى من العينه التى تم عليها الفحص واكتشف وجود ماده صبغيه وأن هناك الياف كتان دمجت بالكفن ووجود ماده صبغيه صبغ بها العينه لتوافق لون الكفن وأن نسبه اللجنين مختلفه بين الطرف وباقى الكفن وأنه لا يوجد فانليين فى بقيه الكفن لكن يوجد فى الطرف وهذا دال على قدم الكفن عن الطرف 
(4)قام جون براون بفحص العينات وأيد ماقاله روجرز
(5)قام رايس بقطع عينه من الكفن وجد فيها بالفعل الياف قطن
(6)المنطقه التى تم اخذ منها العينه التى تم إجراء اختبار الكربون14 عليها ليست جزء من الكفن بل من اصلاح تم له فى القرن الرابع عشر 

[راجع :
اخر بحث لماريانو وبينفورد
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2HFGGV3e4Y3-ynRCXhGpKN
الورقه البحثيه لرايموند روجرز
http://llanoestacado.org/freeinquiry/skeptic/shroud/articles/rogers-ta-response.htm
الورقه البحثيه ل BARRIE M. SCHWORTZ. وهو صديق روجرز الذى كلفه بتسجيل مايقوله
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0IxW0anEbXgvXrDRPB15Nq
المؤتمر الدولى لمجموعه الكفن للعلوم
http://www.shroud.com/ohioconf.htm
كتاب The Shroud of Turin: An Imprint of the Soul, Apparition Or Quantum Bio-Hologram ل Chidambaram Ramesh‏ صفحه 60   ]

*

*ادله ضد تاريخ كربون 14

بجانب الادله التى عرضتها على وجود الكفن المبكر سأعرض العديد ايضا من الادله التى تؤكد خطأ تاريخ الكربون

1-مخطوطه الصلاه او pray codex يعود تاريخها إلى 1191 واقصى تاريخ رجحه اختبار الكربون هو 1260 ، يعنى ان الكفن موجود قبل تاريخ الكربون ب69 عام ! 

تظهر المخطوطه تكفين المسيح وهى نفس الطريقه الموجودة على كفن تورينو وليس ذلك فقط بل ايضا بالرسمه شبه حرائق 




ونفس شكل هذه الحرائق موجود على الكفن على شكل L !


2.مخطوطه Vossianus Latinus Q 69 من القرن العاشر وترجح أنها تحوى نصا منسوخا من اصل من القرن الثامن اى قبل اقصى تأريخ للكربون بثلاث أو خمسه قرون ! 

  تقول
” إذا كنت حقا تريد أن ترى ما شكل وجهي ، سأرسل لك هذة القطعه من الكتان ، والتي لن تكون قادرا على رؤية شكل وجهي فقط ولكن حالة جسدي كله ”[٤٢]​
3- الاب استيفن الثالث من القرن الثامن قبل اقصى تأريخ للكربون بخمس قرون

قال 
”انتشر المسيح جسده كله على قطعة قماش من الكتان كانت بيضاء كالثلج. على هذا القماش ، رائع كما هو أن نرى. . . تم نقل الصورة المجيدة لوجه الرب ، وطول جسمه الكامل انتقلت الهيا ”[٤٣]​
وهناك المزيد والمزيد لكن ساكتفى بهذا القدر .*

*الابحاث الحديثه والقديمة بخصوص تاريخ الكفن 

بالتأكيد لم يذكر احمد أحدث الأبحاث التى قامت بتأريخ الكفن بأحدث الوسائل العلميه واكتفى فقط باختبار قديم ثبت فشله 

1.اخر اختبار قد قامت به جامعه  Padua، حيث قامت بإجراء 3 اختبارت ميكانيكيه وكيميائيه ، استخدموا تقنيات مثل infra-red light ،، Raman spectroscopy [٤٤]

1.تحليل FTIR / ATR 
باستخدام تقنيه  FTIR / ATR المتطورة على الكفن كانت النتيجه بين سنه 300 قبل الميلاد حتى 400 بعد الميلاد بنسبه ثقه 95% 

2.تحليل Raman analysis
مكتشف هذه الخاصيه هو العالم Chandrasekhara وحاز على جائزة نوبل لهذا الاكتشاف ، كانت نتيجه هذا الاختبار ان الكفن يعود الى عام 200 قبل الميلاد ± 500 سنه بنسبه ثقه 95% 

3.تحليل Mechanical Multiparametric
أحدث الاختبارات التى تمت على الكفن باستخدام التقنيات الميكانيكيه ويعتمد على 5 معايير مكانيكيه مختلفه وقد كانت النتيجه ان نسيج الكفن يعود لعام400 قبل الميلاد ± 400 سنه بنسبه ثقه 95%


 متوسط ​​هذه التواريخ الثلاثة هو 33 قبل الميلاد ± 250 سنة.




2.العملات المعدنيه



من أحدث الابحاث التى نشرت لتاييد صحه الكفن وأنه يعود للقرن الأول ، في عام 1976 لاحظ العلماء وجود العملات المعدنية التي تغطي أعين رجل الكفن ، وذلك بفضل تقنيه 3D  ، لاحظ العلماء وجود انتفاخات صغيرة على عظام المدار العيني(ocular orbit bones ) التي لا تتطابق مع أي خصائص شكليه (مورفولوجية) محتملة. افترض العلماء أن هذه قد تكون لبتونات(leptons) وهى قطع نقدية صغيرة ذات قيمة منخفضة كانت شائعة في فلسطين في العصر الروماني ،  ثم فى 2017 باستخدام التقنيات المتقدمة ، حاول العلماء تحديد الرسومات والنقوش على هذه العملات ! ونجح عالم الكمبيوتر Nello Balossino  بابراز رسمه كوب القربان على القرص  العين اليسرى ،  !!
إلى جانب الرسومات ، تمكن العلماء من قراءة الحروف YKAI في القطع النقدية. وهو الجزء المرئي من 
كلمة "TIBERIOY KAICAPOC" ، اليونانية ل طبيريوس ! ويقول العالم Agostino Sferazza أنه لاشك من ان هذه العملات تعود إلى وقت بيلاطس البنطى [٤٥]،، وقال العالم F.Filas ان بتحليل صورة هذه العملات بجهاز VP-8 IMAGE ANALYZER يتضح انهم يحملوا 24 تطابقا مع العمله التى صكها بيلاطس عام 29 - 32 ميلاديا [٤٦]

3.حبوب اللقاح
من أشهر الاختبارات هو اختبار العالم الجنائى Max Frei فى 1973حيث وجد على سطح الكفن حبوب لقاح اخد عينات منها ، واستطاع فصلهم عن بعض وتصنيفهم حسب أسماء نباتاتها وكان عددهم 49 نبات مختلف ، بعضهم ينمو فى اوروبا  وبعضهم لاينمو خارج اورشليم !! والبعض الآخر فى القسطنطينيه(وهى المكان الذى حفظ به الكفن فى القرون المبكرة) اى ان الكفن كان فى اورشليم ! بل واكد ماكس على ان بعض الحبوب ترجع للقرن الأول ![٤٧] ، ولكن لم ينتهى الأمر عند ذلك ففى نهايه عام 2010 نشرت خبيرة الباليونولوجى(علم دراسه حبوب اللقاح) M Boi ورقه بحثيه ( راجع الورقه البحثيه الخاصه بها :https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/arcm.12269) ووجدت ان  آثار حبوب اللقاح على الكفن تكشف عن الزيوت والدهون التي وضعت على الجسم وعلى الكفن ، هذه الاكتشافات لها معنى عرقي ثقافي مرتبط بممارسات الجنائز القديمة. هذه الجسيمات تلتقط صورة طقوس جنازة عمرها 2000 سنة ! وقالت إن التعرف على آثار اللقاح الرئيسية الموجودة على الكفن يلتقط صورة لطقوس جنازة تبعت عادات آسيا الصغرى ، منذ 2000 عام. فهي مكونات أثمن الزيوت والمراهم في ذلك الوقت (وهذا يتوافق مع حقيقه ان يوسف وهو شخصيه ثريه هو من كفن المسيح واستخدم افضل المواد )*

*7.قامت الكنيسه بخدعه الكفن لتخدعك وتثبتك على دينك وتاخذ منك المال مقابل زيارتك للكفن

يكرر سبيع هذا الكلام كثيرا وهو كلام عامه الناس لكن مخزى عندما يخرج هذا الكلام من باحث ! لكن هذا ليس بغريب فهذا مايعلمه له دينه 

هذا كلام صراحتا تافه وكالعاده كدب وجهل وانا لا اقصد اى اهانه شخصيه لكن بالفعل هذا كذب وجهل شديد يضاف لكميه الجهل والكذب الذى وضحته من اول البحث 

1.الايعلم سبيع ان الكنيسه الكاثوليكه  حتى الان لم تقر بانه كفن المسيح ؟ اذا كانت تريد تحقيق ربح لكانت قالت ودافعت بكل قوة عن الكفن(وهذا حقها) لكنها لم تفعل ذلك بل أخذت وضع الحياد  وتركت الادله هى التى تتحدث
2.اذا كانت الكنيسه كما يصور تقوم بالخداع لماذا سمحت بإجراء اختبار الكربون ؟ لماذا سمحت باجراء عدد مهول من الابحاث العلميه على الكفن ؟ 
3.مايخفيه استاذ احمد ان البابا هو من أعلن نتيجه اختبار الكربون ! وكان خطابه شديد التمسك بالمنهجيه العلميه حيث قال "ان نتيجه الفحص ان الكفن مزيف ويعود للقرن الرابع عشر ونحن نحترم العلم" حتى انهم اتهموة بانه يعترف ان الكفن مزيف !
4."يثبتوكم على دينكم" ماهذة السخافه ! قد يكون المسلمين يعتمدوا على مثل هذه الاشياء اعجاز وغيرة لتثبيت البسطاء فهذة ليست العقليه المسيحيه ، لا احد مثقف سوف يؤمن بالمسيحيه لأجل الكفن لكن قد يكون الكفن هو خطوة ارشاديه ودليل يرشد الشخص 
*
*8.لا احد الآن يسميه بكفن المسيح إلا النصارى العرب

هو لم يسمى اصلا بكفن المسيح فى اى وقت ، وهذة نقطه هامه جدا ، نستطيع من خلال الأبحاث العلميه وكم الادله الرهيب ان تقول انه كفن المسيح لكن لانستطيع ان نفرض ذلك او ان نعتبرة حقيقه مطلقه حيث ان المسيح لم يقل انا مثلا هذا كفنى بالمثل لا استطيع ان اقول على الكتاب المقدس أنه كتاب الله لان الله لم يظهر فى قناة BBC ويقول ان هذا كتابى لكن استطيع بحسب الادله وبحسب اقتناعى ان اقول ان هذا هو كتاب الله .
🇪🇻
Marckjonef@gmail.com
*


----------



## stevv (3 أغسطس 2018)

*
المراجع
[١]https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shroud_of_Turin_Research_Project
[٢]http://www.sci-news.com/physics/scientists-suggest-turin-shroud-authentic.html
[٣]Heller, J.H., 1983, "Report on the Shroud of Turin," Houghton Mifflin Co: Boston MA, p.219
[٤]Wilson, I., 1986, "The Evidence of the Shroud," Guild Publishing: London, p.20
[٥]Wilson, I., 1998, "The Blood and the Shroud: New Evidence that the World's Most Sacred Relic is Real," Simon & Schuster: New York NY, pp.33-34
[٦]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud: Evidence for the Death and Resurrection of Jesus Christ," Servant Books: Ann Arbor MI, p.122

[٧]http://www.shroud.com/bucklin2.htm
[٨]Ricci, G., "Historical, Medical, and Physical Study of the Holy Shroud," in Stevenson, K.E., ed., 1977, "Proceedings of the 1977 United States Conference of Research on The Shroud of Turin," Holy Shroud Guild: Bronx NY, p.67
[٩]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud: Evidence for the Death and Resurrection of Jesus Christ, p.122
[١٠]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud: Evidence for the Death and Resurrection of Jesus Christ, p45
[١١]Wilson, I., 1979, "The Shroud of Turin: The Burial Cloth of Jesus?," [1978], Image Books: New York NY, Revised edition, 43p
[١٢]Robinson, J.A.T., 1978, "The Shroud and the New Testament," in Jennings, P., ed., 1978, "Face to Face with the Turin Shroud p78
[١٣]http://www.shroud.com/bucklin2.htm
[١٤]Edward A. Wuenschel, Self-Portrait of Christ. New York: Holy Shroud Guild, 1957, p. 47. 

[١٥]http://www.lastampa.it/2011/12/12/vaticaninsider/eng/inquiries-and-interviews/the-shroud-is-not-a-fake-jdiKKEyJ0uDsE4XpV13TcK/pagina.html.

[١٦]G.fanti ,Malfi,The Shroud  of  Turin first century after christ ,p43
[١٧]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud, p.34
[١٨]G.fanti ,Malfi,The Shroud  of  Turin first century after christ ,p317
[١٩]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud, p142-128
[٢٠]Resch, Andreas (2005): Das Antlitz Christi, p. 12. 
[٢١]Stevenson, K.E. & Habermas, G.R., 1981, "Verdict on the Shroud, p142-128
[٢٢]Joseph Thayer, James Strong, Thayer's Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament: Coded with Strong's Concordance Numbers,Hendrickson Publishers,1995
[٢٣]Alford, Henry. "Commentary on John 1". Greek Testament Critical Exegetical Commentary
[٢٤]https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/head
[٢٥]Robertson, A.T. "Commentary on John 1:4". "Robertson's Word Pictures of the New Testament". 
[٢٦]Alford, Henry. "Commentary on John 1". Greek Testament Critical Exegetical Commentary
[٢٧]Wilson,I,The Turin Shroud,p.23
[٢٨]Ehrman B.D., 2003, "Lost Scriptures: Books that Did not Make It into the New Testament," Oxford University Press: New York NY, p.16. 
[٢٩]Scavone, D.C., 1989, "The Shroud of Turin: Opposing Viewpoints," Greenhaven Press: San Diego CA, p.74. 
[٣١]G.fanti ,Malfi,The Shroud  of  Turin first century after christ ,p54
[٣٢]Ibid,pp.53,54
[٣٣]https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-14&ved=2ahUKEwj5wsnco83cAhULJlAKHT5nAZ8QFjAUegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw2UrNgBQ2iAG-O8Cd_p39fi
[٣٤]Harbottle, Garman; Heino, Walden (1989). "Carbon Dating the Shroud of Turin". Archaeological Chemistry IV. Advances in Chemistry. 220. pp. 313–20.
[٣٥]https://www.shroud.com/vanhels3.htm
[٣٦]science 81 , November.p.82
[٣٧]https://www.shroud.com/vanhels3.htm
[٣٨]The Crucifixion of Jesus: A Forensic Inquiry,Frederick Thomas Zugibe,p302
[٣٩]https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiocarbon_dating_of_the_Shroud_of_Turin
[٤٠]Ramsey, C.B., 2008, "The Shroud of Turin,"
[٤١]G.fanti ,Malfi,The Shroud  of  Turin first century after christ ,p.153
[٤٢]Guscin, M., 2009, "The Image of Edessa," Brill: Leiden, Netherlands & Boston MA, p.207
[٤٣]The Truth About the Shroud of Turin: Solving the Mystery
By Robert Wilcox p.105
[٤٤]G.fanti ,Malfi,The Shroud  of  Turin first century after christ ,p185:209
[٤٥]https://aleteia.org/2017/04/26/shroud-of-turin-coins-may-finally-have-been-identified/
[٤٦]Francis L.Fiass,The Dating Of the shroud of Turin From Coins Of Pontius Pilate ,1980
[٤٧]Wilson,I,The Turin Shroud,ch9
ملحوظات
1.العينه التى قطعت من الكفن هى 8 سنتيمتر مربع اى 3 سنتيمتر فقط 
2.من قاموا بقطع العينه لم يكن منهم اى خبير فى النسيج حتى انها قطعت بدون قفازات!
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

موضوع رائع و مجهود رائع
 خصوصا الموضوع دا له موقف معايا -- و الكتاب بتاع الكفن بردوا له موقف معايا -- استمتعت بالموضوع بجد و بالمعلومات و كل شىء 
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك و مجهودك الكبير دا--
 ربنا يفرح قلبك و يملاه بالامان و السلام و الفرح و الامل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أغسطس 2018)

*بحث ممتاز 

ولكن كان كفن المسيح ولا لا  لن يؤثر علي ايمان الشخص المسيحي *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بحث ممتاز
> 
> ولكن كان كفن المسيح ولا لا  لن يؤثر علي ايمان الشخص المسيحي *



تماااام الجمله دى فى غايه الاهميه


----------



## stevv (5 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع و مجهود رائع
> خصوصا الموضوع دا له موقف معايا -- و الكتاب بتاع الكفن بردوا له موقف معايا -- استمتعت بالموضوع بجد و بالمعلومات و كل شىء
> الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك و مجهودك الكبير دا--
> ربنا يفرح قلبك و يملاه بالامان و السلام و الفرح و الامل



ربنا يخليكى ع الكلام الحلو ده 
كتاب ايه ؟


----------



## stevv (5 أغسطس 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بحث ممتاز
> 
> ولكن كان كفن المسيح ولا لا  لن يؤثر علي ايمان الشخص المسيحي *


بالتأكيد ، من يبنى إيمانه على اى شئ غير شخص المسيح كمن يبنى بيته على الرمل


----------



## عابد يهوه (5 أغسطس 2018)

شفت فيديو من فترة بقولوا انهم عملوا فحص على كفن المسيح وطلع اصله من الدروز ld:

[YOUTUBE]KPACrjJ9dSg[/YOUTUBE]



> بقع الدم تتكون من الهيموغلوبين وأيضا تعطي اختبار إيجابي



طيب مش بقدروا يستنسخوا المسيح من خلال النقطة الدم هذه ؟

انا مره قرات اعتراض لواحد ملحد زمان بس مش فاكر بالضبط الاعتراض .. كان عن الحمض النووي وولادة المسيح بلا رجل شئ من هذا القبيل او كيف يولد المسيح بلا رجل وكيف وعلاقتة بالحمض النووي ! ناسي الاعتراض بالضبط .


----------

